# Please tell me stop being stupid about this...



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

DH and I are in a good place in our marriage, I don't know if it's because I'm pregnant (w/#2) but stupid things are bothering me 

I remember looking at the web history before on our computer and saw that he read a bunch of yahoo news articles, no big deal but also looked at some female celebrity pictures on there too...nothing like porn but literally like "see what racy dress X wore on Leno last night" 

I know, it's dumb. Just tell me it's my hormones and to stop overthinking it.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep...your last sentence says it all...


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep it's your hormones 
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for hormones.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Hormones 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't even have to say the word....but it begins with an "H"...


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, I hate feeling like this...it doesn't help that it's so freaking cold here, I hate being cooped up inside for so long. Thank you!


----------



## life and strife (Jan 22, 2013)

definitely the hormones but hey, that's allowed at the minute!!!


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Definitely dumb. I would be worried about him being gay if hubby looked at articles about fashion lol.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

FACT - If a man is on a legitimate news site and a link says "Click here to see how hot these pictures are", he WILL CLICK. It is a survival instinct that goes WAY BACK to caveman days.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Hormones and I also think it's natural to feel more territorial (even about "dumb stuff") when you're pregnant and vulnerable.
I know the hormones answer doesn't make it the annoyance go away though.The only thing you can do is focus on the positive and maybe not look at the internet history for a while


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow what an a$$hole, cut off his balls and feed them to the dog!

Wait....no it's your hormones.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

When I was pregnant with our first, H and I had bought a couch that didn't fit in the elevator, so he and a friend carried it up the stairs. He called me at work and told me and I flipped out. I was furious! I don't even know why, it just made me so angry. I even hung up on him. Then I cried.

Ah, pregnancy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

northernlights said:


> Then I cried.


LOL I know it's not funny when you're experiencing it but this is so cute!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

northernlights said:


> When I was pregnant with our first, H and I had bought a couch that didn't fit in the elevator, so he and a friend carried it up the stairs. He called me at work and told me and I flipped out. I was furious! I don't even know why, it just made me so angry. I even hung up on him. Then I cried.
> 
> Ah, pregnancy.


He probably deserved it!


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

northernlights said:


> When I was pregnant with our first, H and I had bought a couch that didn't fit in the elevator, so he and a friend carried it up the stairs. He called me at work and told me and I flipped out. I was furious! I don't even know why, it just made me so angry. I even hung up on him. Then I cried.
> 
> Ah, pregnancy.


Okay seriously, does this kind of thing happen?

What the hell did your husband say? OMG so awkward...:rofl:


----------



## IAMCIV (Nov 8, 2011)

yellowstar said:


> DH and I are in a good place in our marriage, I don't know if it's because I'm pregnant (w/#2) but stupid things are bothering me
> 
> I remember looking at the web history before on our computer and saw that he read a bunch of yahoo news articles, no big deal but also looked at some female celebrity pictures on there too...nothing like porn but literally like "see what racy dress X wore on Leno last night"
> 
> I know, it's dumb. Just tell me it's my hormones and to stop overthinking it.


I'd say hormones too but then again, my wife would probably want a divorce if I did that. Seriously.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Okay seriously, does this kind of thing happen?
> 
> What the hell did your husband say? OMG so awkward...:rofl:


I actually looked through my old emails because I remember that in retrospect, they were kind of funny. He was totally, utterly confused. He didn't quote my emails in his responses, so I don't know what I wrote, but I'm sure it was incoherent. 

Finally it dawned on me that I was being crazy. It was like a moment of invasion of the body snatchers. Then I was just embarrassed, but H didn't make fun of me. I think he was afraid of the crazy striking again. (That was it though! It was just that one time. I mean, I'd cry a lot during sentimental commercials, but no more anger).


----------

